# Error while trying to install Windows 7 RC



## Tan DJ (May 7, 2009)

Hi I've downloaded Windows 7 Release candidate x64 from Microsoft, and when I try to install it, I get the following message:

Windows installation encountered an unexpected error. Verify that the installation sources are accessible, and restart the installation. Error code: 0xE0000100​
This pops up immediately after selecting the "Custom install" option for installing a clean installation.

I'm trying to install on an 80gb IDE drive connected to my system, and I don't want to touch my existing Windows XP install which is on a SATA RAID1 (currently broken) (I'm investigating this issue as well - looking at purchasing a replacement drive)

I've tried deleting all partitions on the 80gb drive, putting a ntfs filesystem on the 80gb drive.  I've even tried creating a 16gb partition on the 80gb drive.  But no matter what I do, the window pops up at the same place every time.

I've burnt the ISO to a DVD-RW using Roxio Creator DE.

I have also tried the 32bit version and have exactly the same issue.  I've successfully installed from the 32bit iso into a VM so it's not a corrupt ISO.

Does anyone know how to get around this issue?  Or can anyone help me to find a way around it.

Regards,

Tan DJ


----------



## Tan DJ (May 8, 2009)

One article on the net suggested that the HD containing the existing Windows XP installation that I don't want to touch, should be unplugged while installing windows Vista.  I've extrapolated from that that doing the same for Windows 7 RC might work.

My only issue with that is that my existing Windows XP is installed on a MOBO RAID 1.  If I unplug both RAID 1 disks, and reboot the system, will that cause the RAID configuration to be lost?  Will my Windows XP still exist and be accessible once I plug the drives back in? (assuming that I plug the drives into the same ports that they were originally in)


----------



## sapetto (May 8, 2009)

Read this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/939727


----------



## Tan DJ (May 15, 2009)

Hmmm...

interesting.   The HD I want to install it on has only 1 partition.  I've even deleted the partition so that it had no partitions, and also created a partition that was only about 25gb, but always the same error.

Once I've fixed my RAID setup, I'll have a go at unplugging my Windows XP drive (RAID) so that when I try to install Windows 7, only one drive is connected - the one I want to install Windows 7 onto.


----------



## Tan DJ (Jun 7, 2009)

I've Fixed my Windows XP RAID (Failing power supply was not providing enough power for all my Hard drives)

Now I'm ready to try installing Windows 7 RC

The x64 iso I've downloaded is fine as I've used it to install to a Virtual Box.

But before I go and unplug the 2 SATA drives from my motherboard and disabling the RAID through bios, I need to know, is it safe to disconnect my Windows XP RAID1?

That is, will my Windows XP install remain safe and still boot without errors after reconnecting the drives and re-enabling RAID in bios?

I tried installing to the physical disk by configuring Virtual Box to have direct acces to the physical disk I want to install Windows XP to, and installing via Virtual Box, then trying to boot directly off the HD, but it wouldn't boot, and I couldn't get the "Repair install" to fix the drivers for running on real hardware, so will probably have to unplug the XP disks to install Windows 7


----------



## Tan DJ (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bump*

Can I safely unplug my MOBO RAID1 disks without loosing the Windows XP installation that's on there?


----------

